# This Is The New Mercedes-Benz E-Class



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just a week ahead of the car's scheduled world premier at the Detroit Motor Show on January 11, a host of official photos of the 2017 Mercedes-Benz E-Class sedan have been leaked. The photos are courtesy of Germany's Auto-Press that also revealed some new details about the E-Class, which has been codenamed W213. According to the outlet, the executive sedan from Stuttgart utilizes Mercedes' new modular MRA platform, which is shared by the latest C-Class and S-Class. From the pictures, it's easy to see the similarities between the C-Class.










The E-Class' restyled body is meant to split the difference between the smaller and sportier C-Class, while having an extremely low drag-coefficient of 0.23. Mercedes has already previewed the E-Class' new interior, which features a fully digital instrument panel with other technology coming from the S-Class on higher-end models. The next-gen E-Class will also offer users three suspension choices beyond the standard setup, with the most impressive being an optional air suspension unit with electronically controlled adjustable damping. Is the E-Class's new look a hit or a miss?

























































































source: auto-presse.de


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Very nice interior 

Just the same old look on the exterior though, needs updating


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just looks like the long base c class, but the interior of a S class, just looks like my c class.
WHIZZER, you put the c class coupe on see what people think of that.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dull, boring, little to no change except price no doubt - shirt and tie wearers will love it


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Not for me.very good car I'm sure but styling is not to my taste.Wonder how many others mourn the demise of the aanalogue dials?


----------



## Fraggles (May 12, 2011)

Yep the exterior styling leaves a lot to be desired, I still prefer my 2009 shape but then I'm biased


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks ok but bet its still nothing like the build quality of the Mercs of old.

Was not impressed with the build quality of the recent Mercs really felt cheap and tacky not solid and reliable like they used to....mind you the same can be said about BMW and Audi too now sadly...really not a premium product anymore but still command the premium price tag


----------



## monkeyboy173 (Nov 6, 2008)

Soon to be parked in a taxi rank near you!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

The XF looks amazing compare to this,but the Merc interior is in a league of its own.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

When I first saw it I thought the same as above, but now it's had time to play on my brain a bit, I like it.

What is it an E-Class is meant to be? Understated, refined, comfortable, effortless cruiser, great tech.

Damn sure it will tick all those boxes. With a big diesel, it will give the 5-Series and XF a good fight.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Really nice:thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I love the outside but love the inside more. I would have it for sure


----------

